# Where is my taily-po?



## Nargle (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm curious, but what are fake tails like? Are they like, really stiff and pillowy? Or can they be more.. floppy? While still appearing canine? Like, could you bend it around you while sitting, or would you just have to pop it up on your back like a cushion? Can it curve while swinging back and forth during walking, or is it just stiff? And... would longer fibers in the fur allow for a more flexible tail yet still appearing poofy?

Also, anybody know of any fursuit artists that make realistic tails that you would recommend? =3


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 17, 2008)

I would think you can make it either way with a dog tail.

Most dog tails are pretty stiff fur wise, and don't have the bulk of say a skunk.

I noticed a lot of skunk tails are like pillows. I haven't really looked at many pics of dog tails


----------



## slashersivi (Sep 17, 2008)

Take a look at the pics of the pomeranian tail by Niiku: 
http://www.freewebs.com/niikufursuits/fursuitbits.htm

I think that would have a similar effect to what you describe.  I got a massive version of that pattern for my tail and I like it a lot, but it is really big so it's definitely more cushiony and less tail-like.  *shrug*  I did pull it around to the side when I sat down though.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh gosh, that pomeranian tail is adorable ;.;

That looks just like the tail I want to make, but I want it to be all white (Maybe some airbrushing) and not as curly. I need to find some good faux fur!!

So... do you think it's pretty bendy, then? =3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 21, 2008)

Any tail can be floppy without loosing the look of the species it is based on, it is just a matter of what you use to stuff it. I don't know if others notice this, but what kind of down or fluff you use determines how the tail will act, and feel.

For instance, cluster stuffing makes for a more floppy non-stiff tail, but the regular kind of  polyfill stuffing packs together and makes it more stiff.

I think the best way to make something floppy but still dog-like is to use cluster filling, with a light stiffener, that way it sort of bounces around while still maintaining a floppyness to it....is that a word? Floppyness? Oh well, I'm using it anyway. In any case the fur you use, really don't have as much to do with how the tail acts. Having longer fur pile doesn't do anything towards it, at least with my experience.

It all comes down to what is on the inside. My friend's tail for her Infernomancer costume curls up around her naturally when she sits, and then sort of wags from side to site when she walks....but that also has something to do with the belt loops. How loose the belt loops or how tight they are on the belt you wear can determine whether or not a tail is stiff or if it wags back and forth. So there are many factors that go into how the tail acts.

My tail for my Maned Wolf costume bounces around and whips about, when I move, but it also is flexible enough that when I sit, it sort of moves out of the way. That is due to how thin it is. So thickness of a tail also plays into how it acts. Not thickness as in the fur itself but thickness as in the circumference.

As for suggestions on where to look for realistic tails as which you speak, I really don't know. Everyone has a different take on what makes a tail more realistic.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow, that's extremely helpful!! Thanks!

Right now I've got some polyfil, but perhaps when I got to the fabric store on Tuesday I'll see if I can find any of the cluster stuff =3 As for the fabric itself, I was thinking maybe a narrower tail with longer fur would be more flexible then a thicker tail with shorter fur, but they would both be similar in volume? 

And again, thank you, your reply was very helpful! =D


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 21, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Wow, that's extremely helpful!! Thanks!
> 
> Right now I've got some polyfil, but perhaps when I got to the fabric store on Tuesday I'll see if I can find any of the cluster stuff =3 As for the fabric itself, I was thinking maybe a narrower tail with longer fur would be more flexible then a thicker tail with shorter fur, but they would both be similar in volume?
> 
> And again, thank you, your reply was very helpful! =D



Hmmm....a more narrow tail does end up being more flexible.....I can drum up a video of me in my costume where you can distinctly see how my thin tail acts due to it's thinness.

Look here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtqKCkclWK0
Fast forward to :49 and watch the tail very closely. That gives you an idea of how a thinner tail works. This tail did have a wire in it but it wasn't very thick.

A thinner tail with thicker fur will give the illusion of a thicker tail, and if you use a light filling (go easy on it) you should be fine. There is a big difference between using a thinner faux fur to try to create the same impact because you have to use more material and more stuffing making it thicker, so if I am understanding your question correctly the answer is no, the volume would not be the same. Try finding fur with at least the same thickness as here:







All the same you have to get the right stuffing. I find the cluster fill at Wal-mart pretty easy. It is more expensive than traditional filling but works better for tails that you don't to end up with as stiff or non-flexable. You should also be able to find it at most craft retailers such as Micheals or specialty fabric stores. Just ask if you can't find it.

My friend pointed out something important. If you use thicker faux fur you are going to have a harder time sewing it, so my suggestion is to make sure when you cut material, just cut the base of the fabric by carefully snipping without catching the rest of the fur. Then, sew it by hand. Flip it inside out, match up the ends, and push the long fur down inside so that it is sandwitched between both ends, and sew it that way. It will come out more seamless that way. If you use a sewing machine it could damage the machine if it isn't a good one, or you can end up with a really ugly seam.

Once sewing is done you just pull it through.


----------



## slashersivi (Sep 22, 2008)

Nargle said:


> So... do you think it's pretty bendy, then? =3


 
Yes, quite bendy/flexible though if you "uncurl" it it will naturally curl back


----------



## Nargle (Sep 22, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hmmm....a more narrow tail does end up being more flexible.....I can drum up a video of me in my costume where you can distinctly see how my thin tail acts due to it's thinness.
> 
> Look here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtqKCkclWK0
> Fast forward to :49 and watch the tail very closely. That gives you an idea of how a thinner tail works. This tail did have a wire in it but it wasn't very thick.



Wow! Wiggley tail!! =D That's awesome, and it appears to be similar in thickness to what I want (Minus the long fur) just shorter, so that's awesome! I've never really been one for huge tails =3 Little ones will suffice!



Trpdwarf said:


> A thinner tail with thicker fur will give the illusion of a thicker tail, and if you use a light filling (go easy on it) you should be fine. There is a big difference between using a thinner faux fur to try to create the same impact because you have to use more material and more stuffing making it thicker, so if I am understanding your question correctly the answer is no, the volume would not be the same. Try finding fur with at least the same thickness as here:



The fur for that tail is beautiful, it looks just like what I want! Were you able to find it at a local-ish fabric store (Like Joanne's or Hancock)? Or did you have to order it online? I've noticed it's very hard to find quality faux fur around here =/ Back in the middle of the summer I went looking for faux fur at Joanne's, but they said they wouldn't get any 'till closer to the holiday season. I'm hoping they've got some in since it's getting pretty close to Halloween!!

Oh yeah, and I remember you used that pic to demonstrate the effectiveness of India Ink in my other thread =D



Trpdwarf said:


> All the same you have to get the right stuffing. I find the cluster fill at Wal-mart pretty easy. It is more expensive than traditional filling but works better for tails that you don't to end up with as stiff or non-flexable. You should also be able to find it at most craft retailers such as Micheals or specialty fabric stores. Just ask if you can't find it.



Awesome =3 At least it's easy to find!



Trpdwarf said:


> My friend pointed out something important. If you use thicker faux fur you are going to have a harder time sewing it, so my suggestion is to make sure when you cut material, just cut the base of the fabric by carefully snipping without catching the rest of the fur. Then, sew it by hand. Flip it inside out, match up the ends, and push the long fur down inside so that it is sandwitched between both ends, and sew it that way. It will come out more seamless that way. If you use a sewing machine it could damage the machine if it isn't a good one, or you can end up with a really ugly seam.
> 
> Once sewing is done you just pull it through.



That's some pretty good advice! A while back I made a lab tail (For practice, it turned out looking pretty bad XD) but I sewed it with my sewing machine and there is this huge seam going down the middle o.o It's really ugly. The part I sewed by hand looks great, though!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes it is wriggly! That tail is not very big in all actuality. It is just slender and long. I know my friends teased me by nicknaming it Que-tip. It worked out wonderfully for my purposes.

The white faux fur, I found it at a place called Fabric Hut. However when I went to their website, they don't have it in stock. You should try http://www.mendels.com/fur2.shtml because they have very plush high quality faux fur there.

I think I remember using the picture. I'm really happy with how the whole piece turned out so it makes for a good example picture.

Oh....I took the liberty of looking up the actual stuffing I used for my tail, and this should be it: http://www.craftsetc.com/store/item...&IsOnSale=0&IsFeatured=0&IsNew=0&ItemId=85061

So look for something similar to that.

Any time you work with shorter faux fur, you end up with a seam. That is why I prefer longer fur cuts, you can easily with enough patience make it seamless. It wow's many of my furrie buddies where I live with how our tails turn out seamless but that what you have to do sometimes...do it by hand. It takes longer but I think the quality is better.


----------

